# Pelagian Drinking Song



## Gage Browning (Apr 2, 2008)

There has been much said about drinking on the PB. I submit to you a song. A song about drinking and doctrine.

Pelagian Drinking Song, by Hillaire Belloc (1870-1953)

Pelagius lived at Kardanoel
And taught a doctrine there
How, whether you went to heaven or to hell
It was your own affair.
It had nothing to do with the Church, my boy,
But was your own affair.

No, he didn’t believe
In Adam and Eve
He put no faith therein!
His doubts began
With the Fall of Man
And he laughed at Original Sin.
With my row-ti-tow
Ti-oodly-ow
He laughed at original sin.

Then came the bishop of old Auxerre
Germanus was his name
He tore great handfuls out of his hair
And he called Pelagius shame.
And with his stout Episcopal staff
So thoroughly whacked and banged
The heretics all, both short and tall –
They rather had been hanged.

Oh he whacked them hard, and he banged them long
Upon each and all occasions
Till they bellowed in chorus, loud and strong
Their orthodox persuasions.
With my row-ti-tow
Ti-oodly-ow
Their orthodox persuasions.

Now the faith is old and the Devil bold
Exceedingly bold indeed.
And the masses of doubt that are floating about
Would smother a mortal creed.
But we that sit in a sturdy youth
And still can drink strong ale
Let us put it away to infallible truth
That always shall prevail.

And thank the Lord
For the temporal sword
And howling heretics too.
And all good things
Our Christendom brings
But especially barley brew!
With my row-ti-tow
Ti-oodly-ow
Especially barley brew!

A friend of mine has stored a recording in his boxnet page. Click the link and then go to the bottom right and you'll see the Pelagian Drinking song. Click it and enjoy.
Box.net - Free Online File Storage, Internet File Sharing, Online Storage, Access Documents & Files Anywhere, Backup Data, Send Files


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 2, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHA


This is GREAT... I love it....







Gage Browning said:


> There has been much said about drinking on the PB. I submit to you a song. A song about drinking and doctrine.
> 
> Pelagian Drinking Song, by Hillaire Belloc (1870-1953)
> 
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 2, 2008)

I am going to have to sing this now at every drink I get....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 2, 2008)

But where did the Thanks button go?


----------



## Thomas2007 (Apr 2, 2008)

I love it. Thank you.


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 2, 2008)

I wonder if there is anymore like this....

This would be great for friends getting together for an evening....


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 2, 2008)

WHAT,

What is the Thanks bandwidth? Why would it be needed? What is the limit?





joshua said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > But where did the Thanks button go?
> ...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 2, 2008)

Gage Browning said:


> There has been much said about drinking on the PB. I submit to you a song. A song about drinking and doctrine.
> 
> Pelagian Drinking Song, by Hillaire Belloc (1870-1953)
> 
> ...



That's very good! Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 2, 2008)

enjoying the "barley brew" right now...
Your welcome Sterling.


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Mr. Browning, one of these days you get to upgrade to the Puritan Pub access status. Oh, there's a plethora of goody postings concerning Reformers, Wines, and Spirits.



wooo-hooo...let me know when I am worthy of graduation.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 2, 2008)

joshua said:


> Mr. Browning, one of these days you get to upgrade to the Puritan Pub access status. Oh, there's a plethora of goody postings concerning Reformers, Wines, and Spirits.



Joshua--

With offerings like the "Pelagian Drinking Song" Mr. Browning will be a most welcome contributer to the Puritan Pub, In my humble opinion!


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 2, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> joshua said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Browning, one of these days you get to upgrade to the Puritan Pub access status. Oh, there's a plethora of goody postings concerning Reformers, Wines, and Spirits.
> ...


----------



## Coram Deo (Apr 2, 2008)

Can we make the Song Officially the Puritan Board Anthem...


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Apr 2, 2008)

Coram Deo said:


> Can we make the Song Officially the Puritan Board Anthem...



I'll second that motion!


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 2, 2008)

Deeply honored most honorable sirs...
Deeply honored


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 2, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> > Can we make the Song Officially the Puritan Board Anthem...
> ...



3rd!


----------



## ModernPuritan? (Apr 2, 2008)

panta dokimazete said:


> Presbyterian Deacon said:
> 
> 
> > Coram Deo said:
> ...



4th!!! = me!!!

5th =

6th =


----------



## kvanlaan (Apr 2, 2008)

Mr. Gage, welcome others, and these now-closed doors will more easily be opened unto you... (That is, a  still counts as a post. You could be in the PB pub before morning if you're diligent about it! Just try to be sincere when you click the smiley.  )


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 3, 2008)

kvanlaan said:


> Mr. Gage, welcome others, and these now-closed doors will more easily be opened unto you... (That is, a  still counts as a post. You could be in the PB pub before morning if you're diligent about it! Just try to be sincere when you click the smiley.  )



Got it!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 3, 2008)

I posted the Pelagian Drinking Song in this thread last year:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/free-will-song-22694/


----------



## Gage Browning (Apr 3, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> I posted the Pelagian Drinking Song in this thread last year:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f67/free-will-song-22694/



Sorry Virginia...I wasn't here last year. I also posted a real-life recording of it... it is very good...check it out.


----------

